# Makita dewalt or bosch?



## willieman (Apr 18, 2016)

Did drywall for 12 years for a guy. Recently moved and looking start on my own. ..have all my taping tools but not sure which to go with...opinions? Looking to go with all the same brand to make it simple.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Makita is good enough for Hilti.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I run all makita its a strong tool that seems to last in saying that the dewalt drills are really sweet aswell


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> Makita is good enough for Hilti.


Speaking of hilti gaz they came out and seen us on site a couple year ago and they were like we do not sell to stores and will not and now masters are stocking hilti money talks doesnt it lol


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

depending what kind of work you intend to do..... commercial where the tools get a lot of abuse I'd go with hilti or bosch, for housing with dewalt


----------



## willieman (Apr 18, 2016)

Getting booked with a lot of new constructions such as apartments homes and not a lot of commercial. Right now got cheapie tools. But leaning towards dewalt but heard a lot of good things about Mikita but was from non drywallers


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

my makita is 7yrs old and still going strong, only had to replace 1 battery so far, but that was because i left it flat in my radio for nearly a yr, it wouldnt accept any charge, so that was mostly my fault, all my builders use makita too
krem


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

Makita all the way. I have used the 1/2" drills to mix mud, and they last forever. Take abuse like crazy. Covered in mud dust and water, all I have ever replaced is brushes every 2 or 3 years and one cord. Also have a cordless combo with drill, impact, circular saw, and reciprocating saw and the battery life is awesome, lots of power


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Mixing drill I have a festool, collated gun is a hilti, most of the rest is Milwaukee as i got sick of replacing makita batteries. Lasers are pls green spinner and i just got a dewalt green beam line laser which is awsome


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I just bought the new dewalt 3 speed, all kinds of torque, I can mix it stiff, I haven't had to yet but im pretty sure it will whip up a full bucket of bond no problem. If your looking for a corded mixing drill, they are expensive but no one does it better than Milwaukee, I dont know though I tried the trim tex auto mixer last summer and that was pretty damn sweet rig. Makita just came out with a new cordless designed for mixing grout and cement, Id expect that to do well mixing up mud.


----------

